# Ok, I have coconut oil, now what?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I bought the organic extra virgin coconut oil at whole foods today to improve the girls coat. It looks like crisco. How do I give it to my girls? Dixie is 5 lb and Lilly is 3 LB. :huh:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I read that you give 1 tsp. to a 10lb dog, so it would be 1/2 tsp for a 5 lb BUT you have to work up to that 1/2 teaspoon, not start off with it. I guess the little 3 lb, it would be a little over a 1/4 tsp. and working up to that amount. Some one like Nikki's Mom would know for sure. I think I read that is what she gives her baby......if she reads this she will let you know.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I homecook and I use a bit of it in the pan when I'm heating his food up.
It turns to a liquid when heated, so you could heat and drizzle a bit over their food.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a little bit to cook Nikki's food in sometimes. I also put a little bit in her food, or feed it to her directly. 

If you feed kibble, you can't do that, so I'd give 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon off the spoon, on a treat or in some yogurt or peanut butter. If the dogs do okay on it, then 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon a day should be enough. 

I usually give it to Nikki 6 days a week, with one day off. Why? No scientific explanation for it. A nutritionist told me a very long time ago to do that, and I don't remember why. But I've done it ever since with all of my supplements. I always take one day off.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I dribble some over dry kibble...I take out just a little in a spoon from the jar, heat it over the stove burner (we have a gas stove but electric would work too) and then the melted oil it up in her dry kibble..then I add her wet food. It smells divine and bisou loves it. I give it to her about 4/5 a week.

I have read that you should never microwave it though, to get it to a liquid.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I give about a half teaspoon to each of my babies and they love to lick it off a spoon and love it. They can't wait for me to give it to them every night. They get so excited to see who is first and line uparty: to get theirs. It is so funny to see them wait their turn. I have seen a tremendous difference in their coat and they seem to have more energy as well.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you for the info. I'll see what works best giving it to the girls. Let's hope they like it and eat it off the spoon like Lucy's brood!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I bet they will lick it off the spoon...Bisou will do that too if I give it to her. They love the taste.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

3 out of my 4 lick it off the spoon. I also cook with it for us and the fluffs.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

the salesperson at whole foods told me some people rub it into their skin [not puppies] like a lotion.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

fach said:


> the salesperson at whole foods told me some people rub it into their skin [not puppies] like a lotion.


I have a Whole foods down the street from me. Where at Whole foods would you find this? Is this used as a supplement for the fluffs? Can someone give me more information on what it does. I may want to try it for Bianca and Bitsy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im gonna try this too , u said they have it at whole foods? do they have a small bottle or is it large?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Be careful to start with a very small amount. Holly's stomach didn't agree to it at all and she had diahrea!(sp?)


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry for the silly question but why give dogs coconut oil?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

its supposed to improve their coat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Coconut oil is a superfood. It is antiviral and antibacterial. It is a beneficial saturated fat that improves skin, metabolism, good cholesterol levels, overall general health and immune system function.

You can use coconut oil in cooking, (I cook everything in it) baking, and even eat it straight from the jar. (I just had a tablespoon!) You can use it as a hair conditioner, a body and face lotion, and to dress wounds. 

Health Benefits of Coconut Oil | Organic Coconut Oil | Organic Oils

It is an incredibly healthy oil. You can find it in two places at Whole Foods (at least in my WF) In the supplement section, and in the oils section. Be sure to buy *unrefined* coconut oil, unless you absolutely hate the taste of coconut, then Spectrum makes a decent refined oil. Whole Foods has their own brand, 365.

I buy Nutiva organic coconut oil from from amazon.com because I use it a lot and they have great prices and a recurring shipment deal. You can also buy it at iherb.com, Buy Discount Vitamins, Supplements, Low Carb and More at www.Vitacost.com, Welcome to Tropical Traditions, and Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils

Hope this helps.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks .. !


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

The bottle states once opened to refrigerate. Once refrigerated it becomes hard as a rock. Does anyone store it a room temp?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I never refrigerate coconut oil. What brand do you have? None of the brands I've ever used needed refrigeration.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

It's Jarrow Formulas extra virgin organic coconut oil expeller pressed. Opp's it doesn't say unrefined. Is this no good?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

never mind it does say unrefined in the ingredient list


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just looked up the Jarrow that you have. It should be fine on the shelf. It says that refrigeration is recommended, but unless your home is very warm, it should be fine.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just some tips:

When buying coconut oil, this is what you want to look for on the jar: Unrefined, Virgin oil from fresh coconuts. http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/what_is_virgin_coconut_oil.htm

What you do *NOT* want: oil from *dried* coconut (called "Copra") Oil from Copra is an inferior product and does not contain many of the health properties that unrefined virgin oil has. It is not necessary to refrigerate coconut oil. I've been using it for about 3 years now, and I've never had it go rancid on me. If you aren't going to use it for months at a time in the middle of the summer, perhaps then store an opened jar in the fridge. But one of the unique things about coconut oil is that it doesn't go rancid in heat, unless it is a very extreme heat, like maybe over 500 degrees. 

If you do not like the taste of coconut, Spectrum makes a decent brand of refined coconut oil. Though it isn't as good as unrefined oil, it still has some great health benefits without the coconut taste.

My favorite brands of coconut oil:
Nutiva Organic
Tropical Traditions

Don't be afraid to use coconut oil because you have been told that ALL saturated fat is bad for you. That is outdated science and all we have to do is look how sick our country has become using polyunsaturated oils (PUFA's) like soy, corn, canola, cottonseed, safflower, etc. Yes, trans-fats, hydrogenated fats, are very unhealthy. 

Good fats like olive oil,(fruit) coconut oil (fruit) butter (animal fat) salmon (animal fat) have wonderful health benefits. I don't have the time right now to post links on this, but if you need them feel free to pm me.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you!! I'm going to slowly introduce it to both myself and the girls beginning tomorrow.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

me too .


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Nikki's mom for your great tips and information. I have coconut oil for the family but did not know it was good for fluffs. I bought one from the name brand "Omega Nutrition" . It is organic and does not have a coconut taste. Their website is" www.omeganutrition.com:ThankYou:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> Thank you Nikki's mom for your great tips and information. I have coconut oil for the family but did not know it was good for fluffs. I bought one from the name brand "Omega Nutrition" . It is organic and does not have a coconut taste. Their website is" www.omeganutrition.com:ThankYou:


You are quite welcome. I'm glad to help.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

For those who want one made especially for dog you can try cocotherapy by oscar newman. 

Comes in an oil and a chip that you can use as a treat.

Another option for giving the oil is to put it in your hand and allow your body heat to melt it and let your dog lick it off. 

Coconut oil is fantastic for dogs (and humans!). 

You can read more about it here- Coco Therapy Coconut Chips for Dogs, Coconut Dog Treats


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

fach said:


> the salesperson at whole foods told me some people rub it into their skin [not puppies] like a lotion.


Ok funny story and please don't laugh.:brownbag: I have the Coco Therapy and their EicosaDerm on my night stand. I alternate one day one and one day the other. I also cook my food and theirs with the Whole Food brand 365.

So sometimes the coconut oil falls off the spoon so I put it in my palm so they can finish licking it off. The remainder that is on my hand I usually rub on my legs. 

Well on the alternate day I gave them the oil (EicosaDerm) which I always give it to them from my palm. I got preoccupied and as customary I put the little bit left on my legs......EEEWLLLLL!! It's a fish oil so as soon as I noticed and smelled it I ran into the bath tub to wash my fish smelling legs.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

maggie thats sooo funny


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Ok funny story and please don't laugh.:brownbag: I have the Coco Therapy and their EicosaDerm on my night stand. I alternate one day one and one day the other. I also cook my food and theirs with the Whole Food brand 365.
> 
> So sometimes it falls off the spoon so I put it in my palm so they can finish licking it off. The remainder that is on my hand I usually rub on my legs.
> 
> Well on the alternate day I gave them the oil (EicosaDerm) which I always give it to them from my palm. I got preoccupied and as customary I put the little bit left on my legs......EEEWLLLLL!! It's a fish oil as soon as I noticed and smelled it I ran into the bath tub to wash my fish smelling legs.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I too bought it and am going to start using it. But, I had to email the company, as the expiration date just says 02MAY with a bunch of numbers behind it, but nothing that looks like a year. I wish I could tell you the brand, but I am not near the kitchen right now ... it is organic and unrefined.

Guess I'll just wait for the company to respond.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy loves coconut chips so i'm going to get the coconut oil for him too.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I will not feed my dogs coconut oil, nor will I consume coconut oil as a supplement because it is still controversial.

See this msn article for some of the reasons for the controversy:

Coconut Oil - MSN Health & Fitness - Cholesterol


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

vjw said:


> I will not feed my dogs coconut oil, nor will I consume coconut oil as a supplement because it is still controversial.
> 
> See this msn article for some of the reasons for the controversy:
> 
> Coconut Oil - MSN Health & Fitness - Cholesterol


I pulled this off the cocotherapy website:

*False Claims *
*Truths *​_Coconut oil is rich in cholesterol. _

Coconut oil has no cholesterol.​_Coconut oil is like animal fats --- saturated._Both fats are saturated fats, but their composition is very different. Animal fats are comprised of long chain fatty acids (LCFA), meaning it is made up of 14-24 carbon atoms. Coconut oil contain medium chain fatty acids (MCFA), which range from 8-12 carbon atoms.
The length of the carbon chain in fats is a key factor in the way dietary fat is digested and metabolized and how it affects the body.
The MCFAs are broken down and used for energy production and seldom end up as body fat or as deposits in arteries. They produce energy, not fat. Medium chain fatty acids do not have a negative effect on blood cholesterol and help protect against heart disease.

_Coconut oil increases cholesterol levels and causes heart disease._

Coconut oil has no cholesterol. The medium chain fatty acids (MCFA) in coconut oil are broken down and used for energy production and seldom end up as body fat or as deposits in arteries. They produce energy, not fat. Medium chain fatty acids do not have a negative effect on blood cholesterol and help protect against heart disease.
People from countries who take large amounts of coconut oil (such as Polynesian Islands, Sri Lanka, India, and the Philippines) have shown to have low cholesterol and rarely develop heart diseases.

_Polyunsaturated oils are the safest and the best._

Not true. Polyunsaturated oils are the sources of inflammatory prostaglandins, allergic leukotrienes, blood clot inducing thromboxane, and when partially hydrogenated, are converted to transfatty acids that are even more atherogenic (the ability to promote the development of atherosclerosis, the formation of a thick, plaque-induced containing cholesterol and other lipids, especially on the innermost layer of arterial walls.). 
Polyunsaturated fats (vegetable oils, such as corn, soy, safflower, and sunflower oils) are made up of double-carbon bonds, which are highly vulnerable to oxidation and free-radical formation. Polyunsaturated oils become toxic when they are oxidized as a result of exposure to oxygen, heat, or light, causing rancidity or formation of free radicals. Unfortunately, cooking accelerates the oxidizing process making the oil even more rancid and unhealthy. Because of this, It is best to keep vegetable oils in sealed, airtight, opaque containers and stored in the refrigerator to slow down rancidity.
Unlike unsaturated fats, the saturated fats in coconut oil do not have any missing hydrogen atoms or double-bonded carbons. This means coconut oil is not vulnerable to oxidation and free-radical formation. Coconut oil that has been kept at room temperature for over a year has been tested for rancidity, and showed no evidence of it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I looooove using coconut oil. I ordered the cocotherapy products (chips and oil) for my fluff and can't wait to use it. 
Coconut oil is extremely healthy and I eat a teaspoon out of the jar everyday.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> I will not feed my dogs coconut oil, nor will I consume coconut oil as a supplement because it is still controversial.
> 
> See this msn article for some of the reasons for the controversy:
> 
> Coconut Oil - MSN Health & Fitness - Cholesterol



With all due respect, that article is full of flaws. Saturated fats are not unhealthy. That is flawed science based on the lipid hypothesis, which has been disproven many times over. There is nothing unhealthy about coconut oil. I wouldn't trust the FDA. Their friends in the drug companies might lose money if people got healthy from coconut oil. 

The Skinny on Fats

The Importance of Saturated Fats for Biological Functions

Coconut Research-Coconut Research Center

http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/article10027.htm


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> With all due respect, that article is full of flaws. Saturated fats are not unhealthy. That is flawed science based on the lipid hypothesis, which has been disproven many times over. There is nothing unhealthy about coconut oil.* I wouldn't trust the FDA. Their friends in the drug companies might lose money* if people got healthy from coconut oil.
> 
> The Skinny on Fats
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Suzan!

Sadly, it seems as the FDA is not on the side of the people but rather the side of the drug companies, lobbyist or corporate executives masquerading as politicians. I don't believe they "all bad" (the FDA), but we should all remember these things before thinking of them as a credible source for all things. JMO.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Unrefined coconut oil is probably the healthiest food there is, bar none. I really like this article: Coconut Oil – The Truth

Here's an excerpt: _*Coconut oil bad for you? Hardly.*

There is widespread misconception that coconut oil is bad for you because it is said to raise blood cholesterol and cause heart disease. The only "proof" is one four-decades old study. *The study used hydrogenated coconut oil.*

_ _It is now known that the process of hydrogenation creates "trans fatty acids" (TFAs), which are toxic entities that enter cell membranes, block utilization of essential fatty acids (EFAs) and impede cell functionality. TFAs also cause a rise in blood cholesterol. These substances are not present in natural coconut oil._

_In other words, a study based on hydrogenated coconut oil has no relevance to the non-hydrogenated coconut milk or coconut oil that you eat._


_*Coconut oil as a saturated fat*_


_Another reason people believe coconut oil must be bad for you is misguided association: it is a saturated fat and "saturated fats are bad for you." Dietary guidelines inevitably fail to distinguish between different kinds of saturated fats and insist that saturated fats (meaning all saturated fats) are harmful._

_This is not just misleading. It is bad science. Leading scientists now recognize that just as there is good cholesterol, there are also good saturated fats._

_Fats are classified as short-, medium- or long-chain based on the number of carbon molecules they contain. Nearly two-thirds of the saturated fat in coconut oil consists of medium-chain fatty acids._

_When we eat long-chain fatty acids, they must be emulsified by bile salts in the small intestine before they can be absorbed into our body. Short- and medium-chain fatty acids, such as those in coconut milk, are absorbed directly through the portal vein to the liver, where they are immediately available to the body._

_In other words, most of the saturated fat in coconut oil is easily digestible and converted into quick energy. And these types of fatty acids are less likely to cause obesity because they are immediately used by the body and have no opportunity to be stored._


_*Why are we misinformed?*_

_In one word: economics. *Beginning with a flawed study four decades ago, continuing through the 1950s, intensifying in the 1980s, and again in the 1990s, the misinformation about coconut oil has been promulgated by such economically motivated organizations as the American Soybean Association (ASA), the Corn Products Company (CPC International) and the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI). They are aided by the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA), many of whose key personnel are recruited from and return to the vegetable oil industry. *Previously, coconut oil was widely used in baked goods and fried goods until their publicity campaigns, based on erroneous information, totally discredited coconut oil and caused its nearly complete elimination from the American diet._

_Finally, after years of denial, The FDA and CSPI are finally talking about the harmful effects of trans fatty acids, evidence of which has been accumulating since the 1950s. Nonetheless, they continue to disparage coconut oil and take no effective action to limit TFAs, which already have been banned in some European countries. TFAs will finally be listed on food labels, starting in 2006 — why has it taken them so long! TFA dangers have been known for decades and continue to cause disease! *News items coming from the USDA and FDA still lump TFAs with saturated fats, which are natural and do contain nutrients vital for our bodies.* The current FDA Consumer's Guide to Fats was last updated in 1999 and consistently warns against (all) saturated fats, while failing to mention any harmful effects of trans fatty acids._

_How effective is this brainwashing? Many of you will not believe the facts on these pages and will continue to avoid coconut oil and coconut milk out of health concerns. Despite the proven benefits. We invite you to investigate further._

I do believe I linked the study in this old thread, post #12: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/96367-coconut-oil-dogs-2.html

I also listed a lot of articles in favor of coconut oil and its benefits, as well as a few videos debunking the cholesterol theory, in the above thread. I'm too lazy to link them here, LOL, but I swear that they're all really good and worth checking out if anyone has free time on his/her hands. :thumbsup:

Here's another good article on coconut oil: A New Look at Coconut Oil | Know Your Fats

Edited to add: The old thread's link to the flawed study is not working for some reason. Perhaps it's too old? Whatever the case, the animals in the study were fed _hydrogenated_ coconut oil, not _unrefined_ coconut oil. Trust me when I say that there is a _huge_ difference between hydrogenated coconut oil and unrefined coconut oil, the former being loaded with trans fats, which are extremely toxic. This is why vegetable oils are so bad for us. They've been either fully or partially hydrogenated. And for what?? To increase shelf life! If these oils weren't hydrogenated, they'd go rancid long before supermarkets would be able to place them onto shelves to sell. The bottom line is that the process of hydrogenation makes the oil stable, but in turn, the quality of the oil is destroyed, making it dangerous for human (and fluff-butt) consumption. It's absolutely sickening to me that these vegetable oils are being exalted as healthy oils, while the fats that are actually good for us, e.g., coconut oil, lard, butter, tallow, etc., are being viciously vilified by the very agencies, e.g., FDA, that are supposed to "protect" us. In my humble opinion, it really is no wonder that chronic diseases, such as heart disease, diabetes, and cancer, as well as neurological diseases, have become so prevalent today. Just look at the poisons we're eating, thinking that they're actually healthy for us! :smilie_tischkante: UGH!!!!!

Sorry for the rant. I can get a little carried away at times.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That's okay Sarah, I can get carried away when I read all the lies about fat, and meanwhile people are getting sick from diseases that could be prevented if people would return to eating traditional foods.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

One of the reasons why I don't trust the FDA: Drug Firm Investigated FDA Officials


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried using Salmon oil for the coats? It is rich in omega's and my Maltese like it. I give it to my show dogs to help with the coat growth.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> One of the reasons why I don't trust the FDA: Drug Firm Investigated FDA Officials


 

:blink:


Now there's a real reason to mistrust the FDA.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Pure Paws said:


> Has anyone tried using Salmon oil for the coats? It is rich in omega's and my Maltese like it. I give it to my show dogs to help with the coat growth.


Salmon oil is great, in addition to coconut oil. Nikki loves salmon oil.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> Now there's a real reason to mistrust the FDA.



...In 1989, three FDA officials pleaded guilty to taking bribes and two companies said they had submitted false information to the government in a scandal that rocked the pharmaceutical world. And that scandal came to light only because an aggrieved drug company had hired private investigators to dig into suspicious relationships. 
Read more: Drug firm investigated FDA officials - Eamon Javers - POLITICO.com
​


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> Has anyone tried using Salmon oil for the coats? It is rich in omega's and my Maltese like it. I give it to my show dogs to help with the coat growth.


 
No. Still waiting on the research. . . . .

PetDiets


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> With all due respect, that article is full of flaws. Saturated fats are not unhealthy. That is flawed science based on the lipid hypothesis, which has been disproven many times over. There is nothing unhealthy about coconut oil. I wouldn't trust the FDA. Their friends in the drug companies might lose money if people got healthy from coconut oil.
> 
> The Skinny on Fats
> 
> ...


 



Suzan, you reference a lot of articles by authors who are listed on quackwatch


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> With all due respect, that article is full of flaws. Saturated fats are not unhealthy. That is flawed science based on the lipid hypothesis, which has been disproven many times over. There is nothing unhealthy about coconut oil. I wouldn't trust the FDA. Their friends in the drug companies might lose money if people got healthy from coconut oil.
> 
> The Skinny on Fats
> 
> ...


 



The American Heart Association has this on their site:

Stay away from coconut oil, palm oil and palm kernel oil. Even though they are vegetable oils and have no cholesterol, they are high in saturated fats. 



Here's the link:

Healthier Preparation Methods


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> Suzan, you reference a lot of articles by authors who are listed on quackwatch



LOL:blink:

Since when is quackwatch an ultimate authority on health and wellness? Another "nonprofit" org, looking out for you. Yeah, right. I don't consider quackwatch reputable, so sorry. Everyone has to make up their own minds about these things.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> The American Heart Association has this on their site:
> 
> Stay away from coconut oil, palm oil and palm kernel oil. Even though they are vegetable oils and have no cholesterol, they are high in saturated fats.
> 
> ...




Coconut oil is not a vegetable oil. It is considered a fruit or a nut. 

Saturated fat is not evil. When people stopped using saturated fats and started using veg oils, heart attacks, diabetes and cancer rates went up. Check the stats.

Countless number of times I have posted information and links on this forum regarding saturated fat and how it is not bad for you. I don't have time for this, yet again. So you can post all the info you like that contradicts what I post, that's cool. *

If saturated fat is bad, why did my good cholesterol - HDL - go way UP after I'd been using copious amounts of coconut oil for some time?* W*hy was my LDL - bad cholesterol - so high when I used veg (canola) oil?* 

I'm not planning to have yet another long, debate on this forum regarding health. I don't have the time, nor the energy, lol. 

You can think whatever you want. So can everyone else. We're all individuals and have to think for ourselves.

I suggest you read _Good Calories, Bad Calories_, by Gary Taubes if you have an interest in the subject. Then tell me what you think about the book and saturated fat. I'd be glad to discuss it with you privately. 

Perhaps you'd like to read some of the various health articles here, by scientists and doctors:

http://www.thincs.org/discuss.htm
http://www.thincs.org/news.htm
http://www.spacedoc.net/saturated_fat_is_good_for_you_1
http://www.paleonu.com/panu-weblog/2009/6/22/fats-and-oils.html
http://www.spacedoc.net/cholesterol_articles
http://www.spacedoc.net/joel_kauffman_low_fat_diet_myth_1


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Coconut oil is not a vegetable oil. It is considered a fruit or a nut.
> 
> 
> Saturated fat is not evil. When people stopped using saturated fats and started using veg oils, heart attacks, diabetes and cancer rates went up. Check the stats.
> ...


:goodpost:Great information Susan !!! You are very knowlegable especially when it comes to maltese health and I probably speak for others here as well when I say that we really appreciate your genuine interest and great information that you share !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yikes. I've never heard of Quackwatch before, but when I looked it up, I have to say that I wasn't too impressed. I'm sorry to say, but this Stephen Barrett guy of Quackwatch sounds like a total quack (no pun intended, LOL). His mission, it seems, is to disparage alternative medicine. Could this be because supporting alternative medicine doesn't profit the pharmaceutical and medical conglomerate? One has to wonder...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a 16 page paper that is one of the best explanations about the bad science regarding the relationship between dietary fat and disease. 

The Soft Science of Dietary Fat. 

And, my all-time favorite article on the subject, from the New York Times.

What if it's all been a big fat lie?

Please be open-minded to the possibility that what we have been led to believe about fat is based on bad scientific studies and is flat wrong. Please learn why fat is necessary for the brain and body to function properly, and its role in preventing disease, both physical and mental.

It is not saturated fat or animal fat that is detrimental to a person's or a dog's health. It's the Omega 6 fats from vegetable oils, and it is SUGAR in all its forms, that is making us a sick nation, dependent on drugs to mask our symptoms. If you don't want to be bothered about it for yourself, then do it for your kids and your dog.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Here is a 16 page paper that is one of the best explanations about the bad science regarding the relationship between dietary fat and disease.
> 
> The Soft Science of Dietary Fat.
> 
> ...


I don't have time to read through all of this right now, but you are spot on Suzan. :thumbsup:

I have been on a low-carb (no sugars at all) diet since December 1st. All of my cholesterol numbers have dropped so dramatically I now no longer have to discuss the possibility of going on drugs to help with that. I also dropped 20 pounds and am now the same size I was when I graduated high school (although everything is in different places ...LOL)

I did all this while eating real unsalted butter, heavy whipping cream, real sour cream, etc. When I started looking at the amount of sugar in all of the no/low-fat products we had been consuming it was insane!!

I won't go on and on about this, but I'll say it has made a big difference in my health. Aside from no sugars, the only other rule I have is "Don't eat anything that your Grandmother or Great-Grandmother wouldn't know what to do with!" ie., tuna helper, etc., basically anything in a box.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> I don't have time to read through all of this right now, but you are spot on Suzan. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have been on a low-carb (no sugars at all) diet since December 1st. All of my cholesterol numbers have dropped so dramatically I now no longer have to discuss the possibility of going on drugs to help with that. I also dropped 20 pounds and am now the same size I was when I graduated high school (although everything is in different places ...LOL)
> 
> ...



Good for you! Through my research, I've seen so many similar amazing stories of health restored through a proper traditional diet, while I've seen my own family and friends go through unnecessary hardship, surgeries, and prolonged illness because they are afraid to try something different. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. My BIL has been on statins for a long time. On Monday, he had double bypass heart surgery. When I asked him "Do you still think that statins will help prevent heart disease?" He rolled his eyes and let out a few choice words...but will he change his diet? Probably not. No one can make him but himself. 

(BTW, if you take statins, know that it depletes your body of a vital substance - COEnzyme Q10, and also vitamin D. So if you feel you must take them, take some Vitamin D3 and COQ10 to protect your heart. Otherwise, you too might end up in the OR, or with a broken bone, as your body needs Vitamin D to synthesize calcium)


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. You all posted such interesting info. Thanks to all and Nicki's Mom too for all the info. I will buy the coco-oil you suggest today. I was wondering, at what age it's ok to start your doggy on it though. Is it OK for a puppy or should you wait until it reaches a certain weight?

Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think age makes a difference, but body weight does. Just start out with the very tiniest bit every few days. After a couple of months, you can increase it, a little bit at a time if they do okay with it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I use a little bit to cook Nikki's food in sometimes. I also put a little bit in her food, or feed it to her directly.
> 
> If you feed kibble, you can't do that, so I'd give 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon off the spoon, on a treat or in some yogurt or peanut butter. If the dogs do okay on it, then 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon a day should be enough.
> 
> I usually give it to Nikki 6 days a week, with one day off. Why? No scientific explanation for it. A nutritionist told me a very long time ago to do that, and I don't remember why. But I've done it ever since with all of my supplements. I always take one day off.


Rocky's coat looks a little dull, so I want to try this, but doesn't EV olive oil work the same way? Why does it have to be coconut oil?


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky's coat looks a little dull, so I want to try this, but doesn't EV olive oil work the same way? Why does it have to be coconut oil?


Was actually kind of wondering about the same thing? We're Italian so we're big EVOO users and always have it at home. I've never used coco-oil though and am curious. But yes, won't he reap the same benefits from EVOO?

Thanks again!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> Was actually kind of wondering about the same thing? We're Italian so we're big EVOO users and always have it at home. I've never used coco-oil though and am curious. But yes, won't he reap the same benefits from EVOO?
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi to a fellow Italian...we are big users too, you made me laugh:smrofl:!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I grew up using EVOO, too. Olive oil is a fine oil, but it doesn't contain the same healing properties as coconut oil. The chemical breakdown is completely different. Olive oil is a monounsaturated fat and has antioxidants, which help protect the body from things like heart disease.

However coconut oil is really different. It's a super food. It contains Lauric acid, which is found in human breast milk. When you consume coconut oil, its Lauric Acid transforms into a substance called Monolaurin that can strengthen the immune system and fight various diseases, bacteria, and viruses. In addition, it has skin softening properties, which help the dog's skin and coat stay shiny and moist.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

All my dogs love it, I cook with it and when I get my facials, I get massaged with it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use coconut oil as a body moisturizer. 

I cook with it as well. It can be used with fairly high heat, unlike olive oil.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I grew up using EVOO, too. Olive oil is a fine oil, but it doesn't contain the same healing properties as coconut oil. The chemical breakdown is completely different. Olive oil is a monounsaturated fat and has antioxidants, which help protect the body from things like heart disease.
> 
> However coconut oil is really different. It's a super food. It contains Lauric acid, which is found in human breast milk. When you consume coconut oil, its Lauric Acid transforms into a substance called Monolaurin that can strengthen the immune system and fight various diseases, bacteria, and viruses. In addition, it has skin softening properties, which help the dog's skin and coat stay shiny and moist.


 


And . . . coconut oil is an artery clogger for humans.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> And . . . coconut oil is an artery clogger for humans.




Please don't antagonize this thread with drive-by one line comments. 

For your reading pleasure. Work your way through the archives. It's all about fat. 

http://high-fat-nutrition.blogspot.com/

Everyone needs to do their own research and make their own decisions. Unfortunately, it will take a while for people to deprogram from the false dogma about fat we've been fed over years. 

There is no connection between unrefined saturated fats and heart disease. That is incorrect thinking based on flawed testing done years ago. Scientists and doctors have recently revisited the data and are coming to admit that it was flawed. Unfortunately, since the late 70's, people in the US have gotten sicker as they were told to use PUFA's (vegetable/grain/legume oils) and eat low fat foods, instead of _non-hydrogenated_ saturated fats, like unrefined coconut oil and animal fat, which were never unhealthy. 

Many people who use virgin unrefined coconut oil do not have clogged arteries, or heart disease, and their HDL cholesterol is very good. Inflammation causes plaque. Coconut oil is anti-inflammatory. Medium Chain Fatty Acids that are in Coconut oil do not circulate in the bloodstream like PUFAS (Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids) As a result, MCFA's are much less likely to be incorporated into fat cells or collect onto arterial walls. It is carbohydrate/sugar consumption and rancid veg oils that raise Triglycerides, which together with LDL, is an indicator of arterial plaque.

If you don't like coconut oil, and you don't want to use it, then fine. If others don't want to use it, then fine. But some people here like it and use it. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I don't really have time for a long drawn out debate on coconut oil. Either people are going to like it or they won't. People have to decide for themselves whether it is safe or not. I've been using it for years, and I don't have any issues with cholesterol. My own health and HDL has improved since I gave up vegetable oils and began using Coconut oil. That is just anecdotal evidence, but it works for me.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Please don't antagonize this thread with drive-by one line comments.
> 
> For your reading pleasure. Work your way through the archives. It's all about fat.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Thanks Suzan! 

I take Coconut Oil and I give it to my girls. Since I started taking Coconut Oil, I have not had a cold or any of my seasonal allergy issues. My fiance has been sick as well as all my co-workers and I haven't.

Each person has to make their own decision about Coconut Oil as Suzan said.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so funny Maggie!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Nikki's Mom and Melissa for the very informative posts! I'm going to try it on Rocky and us!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I apologize ... I haven't read all of the posts .... do you guys just put a few drops on your food each day ... just like with the doGs?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> I apologize ... I haven't read all of the posts .... do you guys just put a few drops on your food each day ... just like with the doGs?
> 
> HUGz! Jules



I start off putting a dab into the food every other day and see how they do, then increase it to every day. They don't need too much.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have never used coconut oil on my dog until I first read this post. I have used it for myself because of the health benefits. 
I bought the coco therapy chips and oil and Vanilla loves it. Her coat is shiny, and silky soft and I know it is because of the coconut oil that she receives on a daily basis.
If you are unsure about coconut oil, research it, you will truly be amazed on its health benefits.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I start off putting a dab into the food every other day and see how they do, then increase it to every day. They don't need too much.


Suzan, I should have worded that better ... I was asking how much *you* put on your food? :innocent:

Now, aside from feeding the doGs straight coconut oil, what are these coco chips people refer to? Do they use these instead of, or in conjuction with, the coconut oil?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just walked in the room, and they're making warm weather cocktails on the Today Show ... and I caught the tail end where they said that Coconut Water is filled with lots of ... ???

Anybody know anything about coconut water?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Coconut water is used by a lot of athletes in place of Gatorade type drinks as it is very hydrating. I don't use it because it's a little high in carbs.

How much coconut oil do I use? I put a tablespoon in Nikki's home cooking batch, and then every once in a while I let her lick some off a spoon. So in breaking it down, my guess would be about 1/8 teaspoon per day. 

Coconut chips can be used as a treat or crumbled on top of food.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Does it matter where you get it? We have a local supermarket called Fry's Marketplace. Or do I have to get it in a Whole Foods or place like that? So does it look like Crisco in a can? Also, do you use it for yourself in salads in liquid form? Does it change the taste of your vegetables? I knew nothing of this till I read this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Does it matter where you get it? We have a local supermarket called Fry's Marketplace. Or do I have to get it in a Whole Foods or place like that? So does it look like Crisco in a can? Also, do you use it for yourself in salads in liquid form? Does it change the taste of your vegetables? I knew nothing of this till I read this thread. Thanks.


It doesn't matter where you buy it, but it should unrefined and cold pressed. 

It is solid and has a melting point of 76 degrees. I do not use it for salads because it returns to a solid rather quickly. But I have made mayonnaise with 1/2 coconut oil and 1/2 macadamia nut oil. The taste depends on the brand. Some have a pronounced coconut taste, others don't.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Suzan....I came home with the wrong one before reading this post. Looks like I'm going back with it. There was one in the Organic section for a few dollars more. I bet that one is unrefined and cold pressed. Thanks!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Please don't antagonize this thread with drive-by one line comments.
> 
> For your reading pleasure. Work your way through the archives. It's all about fat.
> 
> ...


 
I am NOT making drive-by comments. I have taken a college level nutrition course which was designed for health professionals, yet I'm smart enough to leave the decision up to expert opinion about coconut oils. There's all kinds of people online who are advocating the use of coconut oil and most of it is nothing but aggressive marketing ploys because there's been scant to little reputable research to back up their claims. 

My internal medicine physician has told me to avoid coconut oil, and that was less that six months ago. Both the FDA and the American Heart Association are saying to avoid coconut oil and that's what I'm going to do. If and when scientific studies back up the claims that some of the marketers are making, THEN AND ONLY THEN will I use it.

I think it's only fair to let people know both sides of the controversy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> I am NOT making drive-by comments. I have taken a college level nutrition course which was designed for health professionals, yet I'm smart enough to leave the decision up to expert opinion about coconut oils. There's all kinds of people online who are advocating the use of coconut oil and most of it is nothing but aggressive marketing ploys because there's been scant to little reputable research to back up their claims.
> 
> My internal medicine physician has told me to avoid coconut oil, and that was less that six months ago. Both the FDA and the American Heart Association are saying to avoid coconut oil and that's what I'm going to do. If and when scientific studies back up the claims that some of the marketers are making, THEN AND ONLY THEN will I use it.
> 
> I think it's only fair to let people know both sides of the controversy.


That's fine. I don't think it's a controversy, but so be it. The science that proves the benefits is out there, and in time, more docs and educators will eventually get up to speed on it, just like they did with olive oil, green tea, and Vitamin D, which were big in the health food community for years before mainstream science caught up.

My physician (board certified for 12 years) suggested that I use coconut oil every day, despite the FDA and AHA's advice. He also told me to stay away from carbs. He and his wife are extremely healthy people, and he's a traditional doctor. 

BTW, I don't ever go by marketing ploys and ads. I'm too much of a skeptic and I'm not that easily swayed. I try something for 3-6 months, get bloodwork, then make my decision. 

Se we agree to disagree. Fine with me.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi to a fellow Italian...we are big users too, you made me laugh:smrofl:!


Hi there, I'm actually on the floor right now b/c MY Beautiful Yellow LAB'S name was SPANKY but my PARENT'S and SISTER'S Beautiful Black LAB'S (whom I happened to be very close to too) name was Lo and Behold....ROCKY!! WHENEVER I SEE YOUR POSTS IT REMINDS ME OF HIM. I suppose it's a common name but I think it's hysterical anyway...BTW, ROCKY'S so cute...I think I told you that in another post...I get confused, they're all so cute.

:aktion033::smrofl:


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I grew up using EVOO, too. Olive oil is a fine oil, but it doesn't contain the same healing properties as coconut oil. The chemical breakdown is completely different. Olive oil is a monounsaturated fat and has antioxidants, which help protect the body from things like heart disease.
> 
> However coconut oil is really different. It's a super food. It contains Lauric acid, which is found in human breast milk. When you consume coconut oil, its Lauric Acid transforms into a substance called Monolaurin that can strengthen the immune system and fight various diseases, bacteria, and viruses. In addition, it has skin softening properties, which help the dog's skin and coat stay shiny and moist.



Hi Nikis Mom - I'm continuing with reading through this thread and just saw your reply. Thanks for that. I didn't know about all the extra benefits of coconut oil. I'm def. integrating it in my diet and giving it to my little pooch. 
Many thanks for all the knowledge you share...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm. I picked some up when I was at the grocery store. It doesn't say cold pressed or anything. The ingredient is just 100% natural coconut oil. Is it any good? It is from Indigo Imports.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Mmmm. I picked some up when I was at the grocery store. It doesn't say cold pressed or anything. The ingredient is just 100% natural coconut oil. Is it any good? It is from Indigo Imports.


I'm sorry I don't know, I am not familiar with that brand.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm sorry I don't know, I am not familiar with that brand.


Thanks for letting me know. It is a local company that imports from Indonesia. Maybe I should try and email them. They don't have anything online about it that I can find.

edited to say the Indigo people got back to me and it is refined and not cold pressed, so today I ventured out to a Whole Foods and picked up a good one I think, called Activa.


----------

